# Hello everyone, I need some help please!!!



## mkeller0130 (May 13, 2009)

My son has a 6 mo boer wether. He has virtually no muscle mass. He is a 4-H'er. WHen we try to walk him, or exercise him, he literally throws himself on the ground. What do I do? We don't want to hurt him, but he definately has the upper hand. 

By the way, my name is Michelle and we are in Louisiana.


----------



## Dairy Goat Lover (Sep 28, 2009)

Howdy!!! I am also a new member. 

When you say that he throws himself on the ground is it because he is refusing to budge or is it because he simply can't? Some wethers can be just as hard headed as a buck, and I have had wethers, bucks, and does throw themselves on the ground because they just didnt want to walk. If he can't walk what I would do is strech those limbs and dont let them become stiff and try to walk him a little everyday just to get him moving. I would also give him a little vitamin B Complex and make sure he has those minerals and vitamins sometimes that has a lot to do with lameness believe it or not.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome (to you both)

as to your wether: if he isnt use to a collar goats will balk at this and cause more of a fuss then anything. Can you son play with him (running and chasing in play) in his pen with him? 

What are you feeding the wether? does he have a buddy companion? buddies will work each other as they play 

is his water and food next to one another? I would make sure he has to walk to get to both -- dont make it easy on him. 

If the collar is the issue you need to slowly get him use to the collar. One way to do this is to put the collar on him and not do a thing with it, then slowly start handling him when he is standing still. Then gently walk him with your hand on teh collar to like his grain or somewhere he wants to go. Use treats if you have to and only reward when he moves (sometims that means even just a step or two) always end yoru working sessions on a good note even if its only for 5 min. THe more he gets use to the fact that the collar means good thigns then you can start using a leash. 

Another way to get him use to the leash is to put the leash on and then stand in the pen with him, let him walk around with you holding the leash but not makign him go any particular direction. He will learn to not fear the leash or a slight tug from you no and again. Slowly add little tugs in your direction followed by nice words and of course that all important treat  


The way to a goats heart and head is through its stomach


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First of all. Welcome. SO glad you are here with us.

OOOHHHH, the lovely times of training them to lead. I have to say that is the one thing I hate more then anything else.
Now if he jumps and throws himself on the ground that is normal, just make sure there is nothing he can hurt himself on when he hits. Of course that is not want you want to have happen (him throwing himself on the ground). I take ta leash, like Stacey said, let them walk you around for a bit. I have treats and I offer them to the goat, and I hold it a bit farther away and make them walk to me.

The main thing is patients. That is what it takes. Some goats learn really fast and other well, not so fast.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome the two of you..... :wave: 

I totally agree with the others....very good advice...and patience is recommended...LOL :wink: :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

